# Laparoscopic exploration for post-op bleeding



## Leanne (May 6, 2013)

Patient initially had lap appy but returned to OR on post-op day 1 due to bleeding.  Surgeon performed laparoscopic evacuation of hematoma and cauterization of mesoappendix bleeders. Having trouble finding appropriate lap code.  Any help would be appreciated!  Thanks


----------



## sheardmd (May 7, 2013)

We have always used 49322 for this for the laparoscopy and aspiration of the cavity.


----------



## Leanne (May 13, 2013)

Thank you!  That was the code I was looking at too, so I will go with that.


----------

